# Normen für Visualisierung



## Buzz (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Suche Normen oder Festlegungen bei der Visualisierung! 
Bin gerade dabei mein Technikerprojekt bei einer Maschinenbaufirma durchzuführen. Meine Aufgabe besteht darin deren bestehenden Visualisierungen "Normgerecht" auszubessern. Aus diesem Grund suche ich speziel nach:
1. Genormte oder übliche Symbole (Einstellungen, Handbetrieb, Referenz, Rezepturen.....)
2.Wo hat welcher Button seinen Platz

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es überhaupt ne Norm dafür gibt. Wie macht ihr das? Hab ihr euch ne eigene "Norm" gemacht?
Bin um jede Antwort dankbar!

Gruß Buzz


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

Eine Norm, wie man eine Visualisierung erstellt, kenn ich nicht. 
Aber du kannst z.B. die Farben der Buttons usw. normgerecht gestalten. Siehe dazu auch diesen Beitrag


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

Hier noch ein Link, den ich hier im Forum gefunden habe
Kennfarben für Taster und Leuchtmelder in Tableaus, Touch und PC- Darstellung


----------



## Buzz (16 Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe! Das hilft mir schon viel weiter!
Könnt ihr mir auchnoch mit den Symbolen weiterhelfen? Weiß nicht wo ich da was finden kann, hab schon zich Stunden im Web gesucht.
Vielen Dank

Buzz


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2008)

Für Normen und Symbole (Armaturen, Rohrleitungen, Behälter, Wärmetauscher, Filter, Abscheider, Rührer, Pumpen, Verdichter, Ventilatoren, Motoren) hatte ich hier mal einige Links ins SPS-Forum gestellt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14421

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Für Normen und Symbole (Armaturen, Rohrleitungen, Behälter, Wärmetauscher, Filter, Abscheider, Rührer, Pumpen, Verdichter, Ventilatoren, Motoren) hatte ich hier mal einige Links ins SPS-Forum gestellt:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14421
> 
> Gruß Kai


Diese Normen gelten für z.B. für RI-Fliessbilder usw.
Aber diese Normen gelten doch nicht für Visualisierungen.
Man kann sich daran orientieren, wenn man will.
Oder ist mir da was entgangen


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2008)

Diese Normen sind für Visualisierungen zwar nicht vorgeschrieben, wir verwenden aber nach Möglichkeit die Symbole und Kennzeichnungen aus diesen Normen für unsere Visualisierungen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Diese Normen sind für Visualisierungen zwar nicht vorgeschrieben, wir verwenden aber nach Möglichkeit die Symbole und Kennzeichnungen aus diesen Normen für unsere Visualisierungen.
> 
> Gruß Kai


So meinte ich das


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2008)

Weitere Beispiele für Symbole und Kennzeichnungen aus der MSR-Technik findet man hier:

RI-Fließbilder

Graphische Symbole der DIN 19227 Teil 2

Graphische Symbole EMSR Aufgaben

Fließbilder verfahrenstechnischer Anlagen

Kennbuchstaben der MSR-Technik

Gruß Kai


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Januar 2008)

Hi,
in der Abwassertechnik gibt es ein Merkblatt ATV M260.
In diesem bekommt man zumindest Anhaltspunkte wie einige Symbole für  Antriebe, Hand/Automatik, Farben von Rohrleitungen für verschiedene Flüssigkeiten etc. darzustellen sind.

Wenn der Kunde es anders möchte bekommt er es natürlich auch anders, aber man muss sagen dass z.B. die Farbvorgaben in diesem Blatt schon sinnvoll gewählt wurden (Farben sparsam verwendet, grelle Farben nur für Störungen usw.).

Thomas


----------



## Buzz (17 Januar 2008)

*Pictogramme*

Besten dank schonmal! Bin aber mehr auf der Suche nach Pictogrammen die ich als Buttons verwenden kann. Kennt da nich jemand ne Seite wo ich die finde? Ich brauch für Maschinenbau typische Symbole wie Einstellungen, Referenz, Handbetrieb, Warnungen, Automatikbetrieb, Rezepturen, Störung quitierne, Systemeinstellung usw. 
Hab schon einige Ideen, aber würd mich über eure Anregungen freuen!!

Gruß Buzz


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Bei ProTool konnte man die Option ProAgent nachinstallieren.
Dann lagen im Ordner ..\Siemens\ProTool\Standard\ProAgent
Standarbilder mit Buttons für Alarm, Hand, Automatik, Störung, Einstellungen usw.
Wenn du also Protool hast, dann kannst du die Bilder dort rauskopieren. Sind glaube ich bmp. Bei WinCC flexible gibts auch ProAgent. Evtl. sind sie dort auch vorhanden. 
Also wenn du eins der Programme hast, dann kannst du ja mal gucken.


----------



## Buzz (17 Januar 2008)

*ProAgent*

Halle Marlob,
Hab den ProAgent jetzt instaliert und hab den Pfad auch gefunden. 
Dort sind jedoch nur Ordner und son paar s7s. -Datein. Jedoch keinerlei Grafikdatein. Was hab ich falsch gemacht, oder lassen die Symbole sich nur über Pro Tool öffnen.


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Buzz schrieb:


> Halle Marlob,
> Hab den ProAgent jetzt instaliert und hab den Pfad auch gefunden.
> Dort sind jedoch nur Ordner und son paar s7s. -Datein. Jedoch keinerlei Grafikdatein. Was hab ich falsch gemacht, oder lassen die Symbole sich nur über Pro Tool öffnen.


Ist schon eine Zeitlang her, das ich da das letzte Mail mit gearbeitet habe. Aber ich habe gerade gesehen, das man auch noch pdiag installieren muss.
Dann werden die Bilder in den proagent Ordner kopiert.


----------



## McMeta (30 Oktober 2008)

Schon länger her das Thema, aber weil ich gerade auf der Suche war hier Symbole für Leute ohne ProTool

http://www.moeller.net/binary/rmq-titan_symbolarchiv.pdf


----------

